# Chopin Etudes



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Can someone recommend me some good recordings? I never get completely satisfied.. Especially nr 12 from op 10 & 25, i have not yet heard one recording of those that satisfies me.

At the moment im listening to Perlemuter's interpretations.

^Cross that, i started listening to Pollini instead.


----------



## Octo_Russ (May 11, 2010)

My favourites are,

*Louis Lortie - Chandos
Boris Berezovsky - Teldec*

I also like,

*Nikolai Lugansky - Erato
Yukio Yokoyama - Sony
Nikita Magaloff - Philips*

A version that i'm also really starting to like a lot is,

*Giorgia Tomassi - EMI*

Not very well known, she's on an Italian EMI issue, but she's very insightful.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I have heard the berezovsky, and i thought it lacked musicality. i will check out there others though. thx.


----------



## Hayze (Jul 4, 2012)

Murray Perahia is pretty good.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

You might not like his excesses, but _Cziffra_ has a surplus of extravagances, if compared to most others. Not always precise, but often impressive.










There are a few scattered _Horowitzes_, including





By the way, some very early _Arrau_ recordings illustrate how different yet elegant he was back in those days, if compared to the later, much more reserved Arrau:





_Moriz Rosenthal_ was around 70 when he recorded these, yet his control of the voices in both hands is remarkable:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Persia is very good and so is Pollini.
Cziffra is amazing. I have his French EMI set. Jaw dropping. 
Also the odd Richter performances but not, I think, the complete set. Get those from the 50s and 60s though.

For something equally amazing, try Marc-Andre Hamelin's performances of the Godowsky arrangements.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Thx for responses. The best versions i have heard is Pollini and Cziffra. They are actually amazing.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I really enjoy the performances of Valentina Lisitsa: 




Unfortunately, I do not believe that she has released an album of the Chopin Etudes yet. Hopefully an album is upcoming.

Sometimes I find Pollini's performances very heavy, that he should ease up on the keys a little bit, but I have not heard his recording of the etudes, so it might not be so there.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

for me valentina lisitsa is just a youtube hero. her playing seems like a race.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

DavidA said:


> Persia is very good and so is Pollini.
> Cziffra is amazing. I have his French EMI set. Jaw dropping.
> Also the odd Richter performances but not, I think, the complete set. Get those from the 50s and 60s though.
> 
> For something equally amazing, try Marc-Andre Hamelin's performances of the Godowsky arrangements.


I meant to say Murray Perahia but my I-pad software was trying to help


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

have heard the perahia version before. not my cup of tea.


----------

